# October Hills Peeps



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Happy Halloween !!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

That's adorable!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't even imagine trying to wrangle on of my goats into a costume... I don't think I'd be calling her an angel by the end ...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute!!!


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes peeps is a little angel. She barely fussed at all and ran around and played with it on, but the other goats chased her trying to take it off. Can't wait for Xmas card pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Chopsgoats said:


> Yes peeps is a little angel. She barely fussed at all and ran around and played with it on, but the other goats chased her trying to take it off. Can't wait for Xmas card pics


She certainly looks like a angel  Oh she is so adorable , lolol.
And picturing your other goats trying to try take the costume off her so they can try it on is just priceless , lolol
Love it , thanks for sharing


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Getting costumes for Xmas as we speak, Mr & Mrs Claus and a couple of elves. One year I brought two of my wethers in the house dressed as reindeer, hilarious!!!! Something the family will never forget. Jax my white wether got loose up and down in the couch and coffee table and eventually tipped the tree up against the wall. I can still picture my little son chasing him with an ornament in his mouth. I'll try and post some previous pics of Xmas fine by with my goats.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Christmas's past with my goats


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Precious angels!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw that's so cute! And, p.s. I love your Christmas costumes idea, that is going to be adorable!


----------

